# wingshooters



## PUNISHER (Sep 21, 2012)

Here is my shooters I got from Roger.

I love all of them but my favorite is my black dragon.

Roger does amazing work.
View attachment 33854


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow. You are a fan. Nice collection.


----------



## PUNISHER (Sep 21, 2012)

View attachment 33857
here is my black dragon


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great collection!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats man, that's a hell of a collection you have there.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Roger as well........also have four of his shooters. I used to have five but my co-worker fell in love with the Spectraply Recurve. My favorite is the Hickory SRS.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I got my walnut Wingshooter Longbow in March 2012. It's a great shooter! I went through several sets of flatbands and it now wears 1745s.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet shooters


----------



## slingingjaymie (Apr 19, 2013)

Very gorgeous! These are held with the forks curved towards the shooter?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

slingingjaymie said:


> Very gorgeous! These are held with the forks curved towards the shooter?


It's a straight wrist hold. Like this:


----------



## slingingjaymie (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh!! Pretty nifty. Thank you for the picture! Looks like a lovely hand catapult.

Edit

Do those band attachment methods work well? I get the tubes. Shoved a .177bb inside then wraps around.

The theraband however eludes me. Appears to just stuff in. How does it not pull out? Is there something wedge in there?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

You roll the end of the band than pull the ends of the roll out to strech it to make it smaller . Than slip it into the slot. When you release it it expands into the slot and it wedge fits. I have two of the slingshots from Roger.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Mine are the Recurve Hunters from Roger. Both great slingshots.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Received my cocobolo re-curve today and slung a bunch at Charles place and man these things rock Roger is a great builder and his slings are deadly accurate. I would recommend him to a friend any day.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

Got mine as well. It's great! It's definitely beyond my expectation and the first time I saw one of Roger's SS I thought it was awkward looking but now I'm a true fan. I may have a dragon on my sight in the near future. As long as I can convince the old lady. Hahah. A new fan added to that list and I'm a very happy customer. Roger sir I salute you. Thank you so much. Even my year and a half old son loves your work. He asks for it every time he sees it. Planning to give him one when he gets a bit older. Gotta start 'em young right? 
-Leo


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Man, I can't wait already...


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Im jealous of you guys who got theres already. Mines probably stuck in customs or something.


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

Receiving mine was like Christmas in May. Heheh. Hope you all enjoy yours as much I have been. Already thinking of getting another one. =)
-Leo


----------



## PUNISHER (Sep 21, 2012)

That picture is what I got from Roger.

I have maybe a hundred more most I made.

A bunch from Nathan and several dankungs.

I never shoot the dankungs anymore so I am trying to sell them.

They are posted on this website.

Make me an offer.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Today I got a package from Roger. Couldn't wait until I'll be able to open it - I don't remember when last time I was so excited to get something. True they say - this is toys for men and only men can appreciate it right...

What can I say... Roger, thankyou-thankyou-thankyou. I like it so much, that even my wife likes it. 

The quality is flawless, tried to make a few shots already, but I have only sharp-edged stones around me, so I hit my arm already a couple of times. But it was the most fun pain I had.

Thank you again. Trying to talk my wife into it now.


----------



## DJP (Mar 29, 2013)

I recently purchased a Recurve Hunter in Hickory from Roger. The crafmanship is out of this world. The SS is extremely comfortable and shoots really nicely. His work is amazing. His prices are also very reasonable. Of course his service is fantastic too. I can see why he has so many faithful followers (or are they collectors?). I may need to order some more from him. One is surely not enough, is it?


----------

